# Uk Supplier for Vintage Puff Vinyl?



## andywt (Mar 9, 2009)

AS in the title really . Anybody know how I can get my hands on this puff vinyl in the uk?


----------



## Progeny (Jul 28, 2007)

Hi Andy, I've never seen puff vinyl before, I had a quick look at the different suppliers I use but nothing for puff vinyl.

Are you sure you can get it?


----------



## andywt (Mar 9, 2009)

yeah , watched a vid on pimpashirt.com , lads made a tshirt using it , great looking stuff really adds dimension to the shirt , just can't find it here.


----------



## Progeny (Jul 28, 2007)

Just had a look at pimpashirt, I've never seen that before. Maybe contact The Magic Touch or Xpres and see if they know about it. Can you send the makers of the shirt an email?


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

Try calling Stahls International - they sell it in the US so should be able to connect to a dealer in your area. Thanks for following the site We're having a blast with it.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

JoshEllsworth said:


> Try calling Stahls International - they sell it in the US so should be able to connect to a dealer in your area. Thanks for following the site We're having a blast with it.


I saw the video awhile ago and thought it was pretty neat. I Especially love the into.

Katrina


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

veedub3 said:


> I saw the video awhile ago and thought it was pretty neat. I Especially love the into.
> 
> Katrina


The intro's are the most fun - gives us a chance to let loose a bit. I actually brush burned my elbow trying my best attempt at a somersault for this coming monday's intro


----------



## andywt (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks for the info Josh , oh and the VERY inspirational website! Wish there was more than one update a week.
Anyway found that Target Transfers can provide the Puff vinyl in the uk , although only on a full roll --- £260 ( plus VAT i guess, so nearer £300). Shame woulda liked a few meters to play with....hopefully they will start splitting rolls if the demand is there.


----------



## Progeny (Jul 28, 2007)

Thanks Andy, I forgot about Target. That's a little too much to pay just to experiment with!! I don't understand why they won't split a roll, who will buy that much at once. I can understand buying a full roll of a popular vinyl/flock if you use a lot but not something you would only use a few times at most.

I would like some to play with as well. We'll have to get a few of us together and buy a roll to split!

How many metres on the roll?


----------



## andywt (Mar 9, 2009)

Well that's the thing too, only 20 meters a roll !! so it's about twice the price of most vinyls. Gonna work out at about £15pm


----------



## Progeny (Jul 28, 2007)

Holy s**t that's a bit expensive just to play around with, I bet they won't send you a sample! Let's try to find another 18 people to split it with, I can manage £15.


----------



## andywt (Mar 9, 2009)

Actually Chris the guy I have been dealing with there reckons he has requested some metre samples from their sister company and has said he will have it in a few weeks and will get back in touch. I suggest anybody interested get in touch with them and create some demand to speed things up.


----------



## andywt (Mar 9, 2009)

Well got my metre sample of vinyl puff through today --- big up to Chris from Target Transfers!!!
Will report back once I decide what to design with it.


----------



## swanweb (Aug 16, 2008)

Can you Private Message me his number i am going to order some of this stuff


----------



## andywt (Mar 9, 2009)

I would just give the company a ring , I've had a few calls back from them to see how I got on with it--- by the way it didnt go too well to be honest.It is more like a sign vinyl than a garment vinyl in the way you use it. You cut it in the positive , ie not in reverse , then pick t up with application tape. I didn't have the mask they recommend ( as i was only using a sample and they didnt supply the masking tape to go with it.)so used mylar tape that i use with my rhinestones.
Anyway the upshot is it didn't really want to release from the mylar tape and didnt puff up as much as I was expecting. Therefore it ruined the shirt I was trying it on. Still have more there to use , just a case of trying again..


----------



## vadan (Mar 9, 2010)

TargetTransfers has now got Vintage Puff in stock, we had a small sample swatch sent out to, this stuff is great, mind you, will take a bit of practise to get the right level of puff.


----------



## Progeny (Jul 28, 2007)

grafityp also have it now. if you buy 23 mixed metres of any vinyl/flock it would be £6.99 per metre. the sample they sent me was very good, i like the effect and in the right designs it would look awesome!!


----------



## vadan (Mar 9, 2010)

Progeny said:


> grafityp also have it now. if you buy 23 mixed metres of any vinyl/flock it would be £6.99 per metre. the sample they sent me was very good, i like the effect and in the right designs it would look awesome!!


Hey Lee I can't seem to find the puff on their site, do you have the link please?


----------



## vadan (Mar 9, 2010)

I just wanted to update this thread. 

We've had a few metres of each colour of the CAD-CUT PEBBLE PUFF for many months now and we occasionally use it. It goes down especially well with 1 off decorative garments that we print.

However, I still want to get my hands on the SOLUTIONS VINTAGE PUFF, I have some ideas i'd like to test out with it but its not available (as far as I know, and Target Transfers don't stock this version) in the UK.

Today, we tried out the PUFF FLEX VINYL that is now sold at MDP supplies... (it's the same look as the VINTAGE PUFF). In term's of price its decent at £5.75/pm, however, in terms of quality, I wasn't as impressed with this as I was with the CC PUFF. A bit tedious to cut, it's a very thin vinyl, no carrier only Mylar, CC P PUFF is same but flock thickness. After several failed attempts we used 4 speed/8 thickness (CraftRobo) and it cut properly. Application is pretty much same as CC P PUFF. Now, quality, this is my main concern, it's expands good but very plastic-like, it's a rubber like finish whereas the CC P PUFF and VINTAGE PUFF are more textured and fabric-like.

I believe the GrafityP GRAFIFLEX 3D XPD is the same as CC PUFF only a little cheaper than the Stahl's version, will be testing this out soon.

In a nutshell, the PUFF FLEX VINYL may well have it's uses but for decor i'd stick with the others.

V


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

I get my puff from Imprintables warehouse - I know they are going to be discontinuing it - not sure you can get some with the appropriate mask - evolution - I dont have enough to sell.


----------

